
Deploy BareMetal SSD cloud server in seconds - rayascott
https://www.scaleway.com/
======
zunzun
Is "BareMetal" two words accidentally posted as a single word, or is it a
trademark? The capitalization kind of makes it look like the phrase "bare
metal", but I cannot tell which it is.

